# Advice on Building Codes in 1997 to current



## AdviceWelcomed (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi we have a house that was built in 1997.

We have recently encountered the following:-

Damage has occurred to the plasterboard ceiling, where crack has appeared adjacent the chimney flue. We recommend replacement of approx 2m2 of plasterboard and 2Lm of cornice and re-painting throughout the area. Damage has occurred to the brick and plaster walls where cracking has occurred directly below the cornice. We recommend filling the cracks with flexible and paintable sealant and re-painting the walls.

Upon inspection of the roof cavity directly above the affected area was noted that the ceiling timbers had been cut back off the wall to facilitate the installation of the chimney flue. metal strap has been attached from the ceiling timbers to the roof to hold the ceiling up, however this method does not comply with _current _building practices. addition to the above, was noted that some areas of both the roof timbers and ceiling timbers were over spanned. Some ceiling timber spans were noted to be 630mm spans which excess of the standard 600mm centers. Some roof timber spans were noted to be 1250mm spans which excess of the standard 1200mm centers for metal roof. 

But I'm wanting to know whether this type of method complied with building practices in 1997 when the house was built? Or are we meant to constantly update our house to comply with _current _building practices?

Any guidance and or direction on this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 7, 2018)

Ask your local building official.


----------



## cda (Sep 7, 2018)

Welcome Down Under


----------



## cda (Sep 7, 2018)

“””are we meant to constantly update our house to comply with _current _building practices?”””

Not normally unless you remodel or add on.


I am not into structural, but suggest have a structural engineer look at it. See if they recommend a fix, so you do not have a recurring problem.

Sometimes you rely on professionals to do thier job and does not always work.


One other question,,,   Do houses in your area have foundation settling problems???


----------



## AdviceWelcomed (Sep 8, 2018)

cda said:


> “””are we meant to constantly update our house to comply with _current _building practices?”””
> 
> Not normally unless you remodel or add on.
> 
> ...



Hi thank you for your reply, much appreciated  yes it has started cracking in areas which have been told are foundation settling....


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 11, 2018)

If built in 97' it may be to the 94' code, not the 97', check permit date.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 11, 2018)

Most likely not under the 1997 UBC. No, updating to most current code is not typically required. Yes, get an engineer to get a professional opinion, as cda stated.

Welcome!


----------



## AdviceWelcomed (Sep 14, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> If built in 97' it may be to the 94' code, not the 97', check permit date.


Thanks heaps for your help...... that is great guidance and most appreciated


----------



## AdviceWelcomed (Sep 14, 2018)

fatboy said:


> Most likely not under the 1997 UBC. No, updating to most current code is not typically required. Yes, get an engineer to get a professional opinion, as cda stated.
> 
> Welcome!



Thank you heaps too for your help...... that is great guidance and most appreciated


----------



## AdviceWelcomed (Sep 14, 2018)

AdviceWelcomed said:


> Cheer


----------



## AdviceWelcomed (Sep 14, 2018)

BIG Thanks to all that have contributed not just  commented as your advice and or direction is what is helpful...  We are going to go outside/over insurance and have assessed ourselves and go back to them with full report so fingers crossed....


----------



## cda (Sep 14, 2018)

He is under

The down under code


----------

